

Pose: Photo sharing fashion app - jclemenson
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/pose-a-photo-sharing-app-for-fashion-and-shopping-that-just-raised-1-6-million/

======
jclemenson
I've actually been working on a product thats very similar: location + product
photo. It was pivot from the project I used in my YC W11 application (got
rejected). Guess I need to move faster! How do others deal with similar
products being released while you're in the middle of developing it yourself?
It seems like a delicate balance between keeping the blinders on and
continuing to build my vision (ie not reacting too much) and stopping to think
about how my vision is different...

